# Where do young people go out to amuse in Dubai?



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi there!

I would like to know in which places usually go young people, what they normally do on weekends... :noidea:

Cheers


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Why don't you search this thread and you probably will find your answer: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ing-dubai/67194-young-people-18-21-aprox.html

From what I've seen, there really is not much of a difference between what the young and the old do in Dubai - going to bars/night clubs on Thursday nights, brunches on Friday and when the weather is nice - most people spend their time on the beach. If none of this works, you can go to the mall!

Almost forgot! There's also this sticky with details of what's on and what to do in Dubai  http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...living-dubai/58650-whats-what-do-updated.html


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Almost forgot! There's also this sticky with details of what's on and what to do in Dubai  http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...living-dubai/58650-whats-what-do-updated.html


Great to see this thread updated!!!!!!!

:clap2:


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't know exactly what _young_ qualifies.. I'm 27 but I think I still do "young" things. 

I don't do many exciting things... I go to dinners or shisha with friends at QD's at the creek, Wafi center, or around Dubai Mall/Sheikh Zayed.. at night, I go to Irish Village or Long's Bar for a chill night, go dancing at Rock Bottom (the original, not Tecom) or Zinc... I haven't been here that long so I haven't been to too many places. I also hear Barasti is good at night. Other than that I spend some nights in with friends just socializing and drinking and that sort.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I am 33 and my wife is 24 and we do a lot of stuff.

You are from Spain aren't you ? My wife is Brazilian and I heard that when people from Spain and Brazil meet things go wild. You are welcome to pm us, we usually hang out to places; oh and she does those girl things...(meet other girls and guys are forbidden )

And we do speak Portunol, know what I mean ? everybody does right!!!!

People do a lot of stuff. I hope your definition of doing young things go beyond Partying and getting drunk. There are pretty cool outdoors activities that you can do 

Maybe you can share what you like and find people alike ? that might help


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

a lot of people seem to fancy going to brunches and drinking all day long to forget how "awesome" dubai is just for a day, then real life resumes


----------



## expat_nl (Mar 28, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Why don't you search this thread and you probably will find your answer: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/67194-young-people-18-21-aprox.html
> 
> From what I've seen, there really is not much of a difference between what the young and the old do in Dubai - going to bars/night clubs on Thursday nights, brunches on Friday and when the weather is nice - most people spend their time on the beach. If none of this works, you can go to the mall!
> 
> Almost forgot! There's also this sticky with details of what's on and what to do in Dubai  http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/58650-whats-what-do-updated.html


Thnx for THE info


----------



## Rinad (Apr 7, 2011)

Define young .. 

Like fun place or a place you can enter without showing your ID 

and as far as i know that all people old and young go to same places..

Just try to be more specific on what you want so i think we can help dear ..


----------



## tinamj7 (Mar 5, 2012)

*new in dubai*

Hi,
I am 24 years old and just arrived in Dubai from Denmark. I'm staying here for two months.
I would like to meet som people here, since I dont really know anybody, so if anybody is up for doing something please let me know .


----------



## Mahmood (Mar 5, 2012)

tinamj7 said:


> Hi,
> I am 24 years old and just arrived in Dubai from Denmark. I'm staying here for two months.
> I would like to meet som people here, since I dont really know anybody, so if anybody is up for doing something please let me know .


Hi there . I am visiting Dubai for a few day and will go out tonight . If you would like to join me give me a call
Cheers


----------



## Maira (Mar 12, 2013)

*hi*

Hi there, I like meeting people of different nationalities and I'm 23
What's ur name?





tinamj7 said:


> Hi,
> I am 24 years old and just arrived in Dubai from Denmark. I'm staying here for two months.
> I would like to meet som people here, since I dont really know anybody, so if anybody is up for doing something please let me know .


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm 23 too! We've not moved to Dubai yet but will do in a month or two.

I'm not a huge drinker though I am happy to drink cocktails in a social setting.

I'd love to explore the dessert and beaches. I'm getting a puppy (because I've always wanted one) and to encourage me to explore more. Dogs need lots of exercise... and so do I!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> I'm getting a puppy (because I've always wanted one) and to encourage me to explore more. Dogs need lots of exercise... and so do I!


Sadly that might backfire quite spectacularly as the UAE isn't particularly dog friendly and there are only certain places you can walk them.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Sadly that might backfire quite spectacularly as the UAE isn't particularly dog friendly and there are only certain places you can walk them.


So I saw on another thread. That saddens me, but I understand that Islamic religion view certain animals as "unclean" or even the "devil" and I respect this.

But, I'm hoping to explore non-urban areas. I assume I can explore areas with puppy where others aren't around


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh yes of course


----------



## tomdrumzz69 (Nov 10, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> I'm 23 too! We've not moved to Dubai yet but will do in a month or two.
> 
> I'm not a huge drinker though I am happy to drink cocktails in a social setting.
> 
> I'd love to explore the dessert and beaches.


Hi Izzy, I'm pretty similar in the regard that I tend not to drink too regularly, but I do when socialising and stuff... I'm 22, and I've been here a while, but just moved to Victory Heights this weekend. If you'd like to talk more, and perhaps you and whoever you're with would like to meet up once you're here, let me know!


----------



## bachz (Mar 19, 2013)

tinamj7 said:


> Hi,
> I am 24 years old and just arrived in Dubai from Denmark. I'm staying here for two months.
> I would like to meet som people here, since I dont really know anybody, so if anybody is up for doing something please let me know .



i'm new here also, so where are u staying?


----------

